# Accomodation in Hong Kong



## Eamon90 (Jan 3, 2013)

Myself and my girlfriend are moving to Hong Kong soon and are looking at apartments around the Wanchai and Happy Valley areas. We are a bit confused however because some apartments are around $10,000-12,000 a month and don't look very good at all and then we see others at around $5,000 a month that look much bigger and more modern in the same area and so we were a bit wary of this. We were just wondering if anyone has any information advice or recommendations in terms of good places to look and also dos and dont's etc. We are open to other areas as well if anyone has any recommendations. Thanks!!


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

If someone is telling u an apartment for 5000 hkd in wanchai, then treat is as a joke. A decent studio apt in Wanchai will not be less than 12000, unless you are lucky enough to find one for less. I would suggest you to walk into real estate offices and let them know what u are looking for along with ur budget. That is the most legitimate way to getting houses for rent. Recommendations from friends work as well, but I assume u dont have any in hk. Midland reality, centaline property are few good property agents.


----------



## Sidicas (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the price range has a lot to do with location, location, location.. If it's in a place that's far away from the metro and doesn't have any good transit to get to the metro, you can bet it'll be a lot cheaper than a flat located closer to where people go to work.

Also I should point out, that some flats might not have fiber optic Internet if you start getting far away from the city central.

. A lot of times the flats go pretty quick (within 48 hours) and it can be a real hassle trying to get there in time so sometimes it's better to just go through an agent and let them take you on a grand tour of flats.


----------

